# Raw milk tastes sour?



## Treehuggermama5 (Mar 14, 2009)

We just started getting raw milk about 3 weeks ago. My husband and I both think it tastes sour. Like A LOT sour...

Just tonight we made mac and cheese and had to try hard not to turn our noses up at it because the sour taste was even noticeable in that.

I've had raw milk about 2 years ago for a small amount of time from a different farm and I remember it tasting the way everyone describes: creamy, rich, a little sweet, just right!

So what's the deal? If we go another week with it tasting like this we're giving it up. We avoid using it because of the taste and it's way too expensive to avoid using!

We pick it up every Saturday and it's supposed to be fresh each week so I can't figure out what the deal is.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Does the taste change over the week?

You may want to open it while still at the farm and taste it there. If it's sour ask the farmer to taste it. If his response is that it always tastes like that, I'd stop buying from him, because it shouldn't.

Talk to the farmer. Something's going on. Either you're getting bad milk or it's contaminated (bad handling?).


----------



## Treehuggermama5 (Mar 14, 2009)

That's a good idea. We're extra confused because this farmer is very popular and gives a truck full of milk to people every week. Surely we can't be the ONLY ones that think that the milk tastes sour? We asked for Jersey milk.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Another thought, check your fridge. I know at one point my milk seemed to sour really quick and I realized that my fridge just wasn't cold enough (and another time, the farmer's fridge had gone out, and they hadn't noticed since their milk is kept in their own personal fridge, and nobody else had mentioned it yet...







.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

Jersey milk I find to have a stronger taste. I wouldn't choose the word sour, but I could see why someone might.

Can you try Ayrshire or some other breed?


----------



## Treehuggermama5 (Mar 14, 2009)

I hadn't considered the different taste of different breeds... definitely something to look into!


----------



## sellendie (Jun 27, 2008)

I have had milk at times from cows that have gotten into a strange potent kind of grass or onions, which can dramatically change the taste.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sellendie* 
I have had milk at times from cows that have gotten into a strange potent kind of grass or onions, which can dramatically change the taste.

This was going to be my suggestion.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

I'm new to raw milk and wanted to throw out another question, if you don't mind.

My milk feels thin and watery, more like fat free milk. If I let it sit for a few days it does get thicker on top. Somehow I was expecting it to be very thick, more like regular whole milk.

To me the taste is similar but has that cow shed smell taste, sorta like goat cheese tastes like the goat shed smells.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I second the recommendation to check the milk at the farm, or wherever it is you pick up. If it is fresh when you pick it up, it may be that your fridge isn't cold enough. If it's sour when you get it, it is either not kept cold enough, or it isn't fresh enough. Raw milk should keep in a very cold fridge for at least a week. It may begin to taste less fresh at the end of the week, but shouldn't be sour. I will usually use milk for baking or my kefir grains if we haven't finished it by the end of the week.


----------



## WorldsBestMom (Dec 3, 2009)

if the raw milk is sour, its probably stale, especially if you have to turn up your noses.


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

I sometimes drink raw milk (I would always like too, but it is pricey), and it isn't sour. I would hate that, and I also think I would be sensitive to a sour taste and notice if it were there.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

mumm, I'd find a different farmer for your raw milk... it should *NOT* have an off/cow-y smell... thats indictive of it not being handled properly. And if its really thin, I'd ask about that too. I've heard of some places skimming the cream off the top and still selling it as whole/raw milk... which its not anymore. My raw milk is definetly whole - if its let set for a couple of days the top 3-4" will be obvious cream, not just a skinny layer. Good luck!!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I'd investigate fridges first - yours, then the farmer's.

If you can't resolve it then yeah I'd go to another source if I could.

It should not taste sour. It shouldn't. I am super sensitive to souring, and my raw milk does not taste that way at all, sweet and creamy. We also drink Jersey milk, and maybe it's stronger, dunno, but it sure isn't sour.

I read once that for every hour the milk is unrefrigerated, the shelf life is reduced by one day. Is there a long period of time the milk is being unrefrigerated?

Anyway, investiage refrigeration. If the trip home and your fridge are ruled out, talk to the farmer. If they are good, they should be concerned and eager to solve the problem. If they are offended, good thing you found out and moved on.


----------

